# crossdev zusätzliche libs zur Toolchain installieren (SDL)

## doedel

Hi,

ich bin schon ne ganze Weile auf der Suche, wie ich mit Portage zusätzliche Libs in die Cross-Toolchain von crossdev installieren kann. Im genauen eine arm-softfloat-glibc toolchain.

Bisher habe ich das immer von Hand mit passendem Prefix durchcompiliert, aber das wird auf dauer sehr nervig, vorallem funktionierts nur bei jedem dritten Versuch und die ganzen deps immer *würghs*  :Wink:  Wenn das nicht funktioniert hat, hab ich das nativ auf dem jeweiligen Board compiliert und mit in die Toolchain gepackt, allerdings ist das auch sehr umständlich und zeitraubend.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, wie ich das hinbekomme, gerade SDL ist mir wichtig.

----------

